# Sub Panel in Crawlspace?



## markmisky (Nov 16, 2018)

HI,
I'm new here and starting my apprenticeship. I'm trying to help a friend replace a heat pump and I think the current writing does not meet code. 
The house has an electric forced air furnace in a 4' high crawlspace and a heat pump outside. They put a 90 amp breaker in the main panel then ran it too a sub panel right next to the furnace that has a 60 and 30 amp breaker. That feeds 60 to the furnace and 30 to the heat pump. Guess they did this to save space in the main panel. 
Does this meet current code?

If not I gather I could use the existing cable and change it to a 60 Amp breaker and feed the furnace, then install a 30 amp breaker in the main and run 8 gauge wire to the heat pump?

Thanks for your advice. I'm just learning the ropes.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This is not work for someone who is starting his apprenticeship.

You clearly don’t know what you are doing, don’t put those people’s lives in danger.


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

You reminded me of my first ugly mistake as an apprentice (A very long time ago!) putting a sub-panel in a crawl space. My foreman chewed my butt for 30 minutes!!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I just did this same thing about a month ago. I called it a disconnect in my mind. I would have no problem with it as long as it is clean and dry.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

markmisky said:


> HI,
> I'm new here and starting my apprenticeship. I'm trying to help a friend replace a heat pump and I think the current writing does not meet code.
> The house has an electric forced air furnace in a 4' high crawlspace and a heat pump outside. They put a 90 amp breaker in the main panel then ran it too a sub panel right next to the furnace that has a 60 and 30 amp breaker. That feeds 60 to the furnace and 30 to the heat pump. Guess they did this to save space in the main panel.
> Does this meet current code?
> ...




Pretty common install for a heat pump especially with rack heat.

If it ain't broke don't FIX it!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What size wire is feeding the sub-panel? How far is it from the main panel? Single pole, or 2 pole breakers?
How about filling out your profile?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

POLITICS:

Apprentices should hold no opinions -- especially about prior work -- other's work.

Let your lead-man// foreman pipe off about such matters.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I've seen many air handlers (electric and gas fired) In crawl spaces
mainly because we here in NE Ohio are sitting on top of some glacier rock
(foothills of Appalachian Mts) and not all homes have basements , but may 
have a crawl space due to rock being 4 to 5 ' down.

I don't see the problem with the disconnects for these within sight. 
I mean if it's dry enough for HVAC equipment , it should be dry enough for 
electrical disco's.


----------



## Wiredindallas (Aug 9, 2018)

Technically you are right in running a separate circuit for the outside unit making the panel in the crawlspace a disconnect only for the furnace. However, I do not see this as a real safety Issue and would leave it as long as there is a disconnect at the outside unit.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Mark. Since you are not in the trade yet and and you are asking "how to" questions, I closed your thread.
Your account is still open and we look forward to helping you with your apprenticeship.

________________________________________________________

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. 
However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

